# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا أخبار الصين تعلن عن الإعفاءات الضريبية، لتشجيع الشركات الكبرى مثل آبل على البقاء

## mohamed73

ليس سرا أن الشركات التقنية الكبرى يمكن أن تجلب الكثير من المال  للبلدان التي تعمل فيها، كما أنها من الممكن أن تساعد أيضا في تحسن حالة  البلد، من خلال إحداث المزيد من فرص الشغل. وهذا هو السبب في أنه ليس من  المفاجئ أن نجد بلدان مثل الصين حريصة على إستقطاب الشركات التقنية الكبرى  مثل آبل للبقاء في البلاد وتوسيع عملياتها.وفقا لتقرير جديد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]مؤخرًا  من صحيفة نيويورك تايمز، فيبدو أن الحكومة الصينية قد أعلنت عن توفيرها  لإمتيازات ضريبية للشركات الأجنبية العاملة في البلاد إعتبارًا من شهر  يناير من العام 2017. ولكن لن يتم إعفاء جميع الشركات، والشركات المؤهلة  للحصول على الإعفاءات الضريبية يتوجب عليها إعادة استثمار الأموال التي  تجنيها في قطاع معتمد، بما في ذلك قطاع التكنولوجيا والسكك الحديدية  والزراعة والتعدين. من المثير للإهتمام أن نجد بأن الصين ليست الدولة الوحيدة التي تحاول  إغراء الشركات التقنية الكبرى مثل آبل للبقاء والإستثمار في البلاد. وكما  تتذكرون على الأرجح، فقد عرض الرئيس الأمريكي دونالد ترامب على شركة آبل  الحصول على إعفاءات ضريبية مقابل تصنيع أجهزتها الأكثر شعبية مثل iPhone و  iPad في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بدلا من الصين وتايوان. حتى بعض الشركاء المصنعين لشركة آبل، مثل TSMC و Foxconn أعلنت في العام  2017 عن خططها لتحويل بعض عملياتها إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

----------

